# reboot...  doesn't

## benbruscella

I installed gentoo stage3 (1.2 iso) and all seems ok, but when I type "reboot", or "shutdown -r now", the system shuts down ok, but does not reboot.   FYI, Its a compaq deskpro I 'found'.

I assume this problem is not gentoo specific (ie, its a BIOS setting or something), but if anyone can help, it would be greatly appreciated.  I cannot find any other threads with this problem.  

Only other things I can note is that my CDROM doesnt automount yet, and I had to emerge sysklogd after finishing coz I didnt read properly.  Would these explain anything?  I am thinking about re-installing just in case  :Wink: 

TIA. 

PS - Awesome distro BTW  :Smile:  !

----------

## BradN

does reboot work when run from the install disc?

----------

## pjp

Have you searched for the solution?  This was a fairly active topic not long ago.  

I wouldn't be surprised if the answer has already been posted.

----------

## Chemtux

init 0 (shutdown) and init 6 (reboot) are much easier  :Wink: 

----------

## hicke

But VERY unclean. I wouldn't use run level commands to cycle MY system.. Use shutdown or halt if you're in trouble..

init 0 = File system killer.

greets

----------

